# Proposed Lifeboat Rally in Portishead 2011



## Andy Iannetta

I have proposed that we hold an Ex Lifeboat Rally in Portishead Marina in 2011, I am in very early stages of discussion, however I would like to here from anyone that would consider attending either with or without a Lifeboat (you are all Welcome) we hope that this might be the weekend either before or after the annual Bristol festival and to run in conjunction with, as the theme we hope will be carried onto the Bristol Harbour festival.

Date to be confirmed so that other National Lifeboat events will not dilute our attendance.

I look forward to your comments!!(Thumb)


----------



## captain61

Book me down for that Andy (without a lifeboat)

Stephen


----------



## Andy Iannetta

*your in*

I will post details on here as thing develope, thanks for the reply/interest(Thumb)


----------



## craig glassonbury

I think any of those weekends would be good Andy. We would attend with 'The Always Ready'. Sounds like another great weekend. She is also an ex Bristol Channel pilot boat. 

Craig


----------



## Bevis

Count me in Andy, if Portishead Marina can arrange the moorings it would be good to organise a chronological or classes grouping, then we can invite the people on the previous threads about decommissioned lifeboats to look at each class and discuss with the owners (if they are willing to do so!) about the pros and cons of owning/restoring each boat type. It would also show interested visitors how the RNLI motor boats developed.
Plus the modellers could be accommodated with both exhibition space and quiet water to display boats.
Personally I would be happy to have interested parties along for the trip up to Bristol for the Harbour Festival or Cardiff if we cruise there as a flotilla - depending on whether the Portishead meeting is before or after Bristol.
Primarily - we need to have as many interested people along as possible, both with or without boats and that would also help keep the historic boats to the fore in Bristol Harbour for the Festival, which is important. 
Bevis - 1933 ex Anstruther Liverpool Class, Nellie and Charlie


----------



## Andy Iannetta

*Portishead 2011*

Bevis I have several links to model boat builders, I will approach once we can secure a date, I will be speaking with Steve H in Bristol to discuss joint opportunities and possibly arrange a meetin at some point, at this point we need ideas and committments from locations, this could be the start of a substantial event, so gently does it guys!!

Thanks all!(Thumb)


----------



## Watson47

*Joseph Soar* is keen ... revving at the bit .. B\)

.... though will need dates .... us on this side of the pond don't know when the Bristol Festival is scheduled for 2011 ... & ... after a Google search I am none the wiser ...


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Hi Bernard, dates change annually, i will keep u posted, great to have you here


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Guys, oh! and Girls! we have had great support and interest, including vessels from both Southern and Northern Ireland, keep it coming the more the better, as details evolve I will post them,

Thanks all!!


----------



## Edward Bridges 54-03

I'll be up for that (without lifeboat)


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Thanks for the support Mark, I look forward to finaly meeting up with you, Bring Edward Bridges up with you!!!


----------



## Stoneroad

I am certainly interested. My attending will depend on dates, and my other commitments....

Would you be wanting the "William Riley"?. if you do, then 10 strong backs will be welcome, as 'tis a pulling only lifeboat.


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Stoneroad you would both be made most welcome keep in touch we will endevour to release the date early next year


----------



## Bevis

Stoneroad/Andy,
I would be up for pulling an oar on William Riley - from a sensible distance of course! It would be a privilege to row such a boat to be alongside ours. It would save a fortune down the gym too, Bevis


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Its a great Idea Bevis, I would love to include the vessel, race to Bristol maybe


----------



## Bevis

There is the makings of a wonderful old Lifeboats flotilla to Bristol Harbour Festival from Portishead if they can find space for us!


----------



## Andy Iannetta

I am positive that we can make a huge impact at Bristol Habour festival 2011, as soon as Christmas is out of the way, I will arrange a meeting with Keith, sort some dates out and then report back, the more ideas the better! so all feel free to add your comments no matter what.
This is about our heritage and its protection come on guys ur all welcome, anyone need to contact me direct use; [email protected]


----------



## captain61

Andy/Stoneroad

I wouldnt mind pulling the William Riley, wife is good at it to and my youngest girl who was in the pulling crew in the cadets..If the dates are OK

Stephen


----------



## Andy Iannetta

Thanks Stephen,

Keep an eye out for updates as they appear,

Regards
Andy


----------



## Andy Iannetta

*Update*

Hi all,

the update is we now have dates for other events around the Southwest so we can now start to plan ahead of the summer, this years proposed event. Bristol Harbour festival is the last weekend in July and as previously mentioned I am looking to work with Keith Berry (owner of Solent class, Douglas Currie) and manager of Portishead marina on a plan of action for this gathering, taking in the Bristol Harbour festival.

All those who can committ please let me know so that we can look at the amount of vessels attending for space etc, I will then look at contacting Bristol Harbour office to sort an extended event there.

Thats all Folks!!(Thumb)


----------



## Bevis

Thanks Andy, now is possibly a good time to also inform other historic boat owners, Lifeboats and other historics, that Bristol Harbour Festival will be trying to make a special effort for our boats for the 2011 Festival as they have some dedicated mooring space available for this year's festival. Can I urge all Lifeboat and historic vessel owners to get in contact with us so that we can help the Bristol Festival organisers to make sure that old vessels take their rightful place in this festival. The harbour should not be full of white plastic - contentious or what??


----------



## Watson47

Andy ..... e-mail sent ...


----------

